# Sandsteine reinigen



## Frank (20. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

vor einigen Jahren habe ich den Randbereich meines Teiches, ein Hochbeet, bzw. Bachlauf und weitere Beete mit Sandsteinen eingefasst. Siehe Bild: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mittlerweile sind die Sandsteine sehr fleckig geworden und total verblasst. Ich habe vor alles wieder aufzunehmen und neu zu verlegen.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die Steine wieder auf Vordermann bringen kann. Bisher sind sie immer mit Hochdruckreiniger gereinigt worden. Letzten Freitag habe ich mal den Winkelschleifer mit einer Drahtbürste angeschmissen und danach den Hochdruckreiniger. Ist schon um einiges besser, aber hat noch nicht so den Erfolg, den ich mir erhofft hatte.

Bin für alles offen, außer starker Chemie.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (20. Mai 2019)

Ich würde einen Nassschleifer mit Diamantschleifbürsten nehmen und statt des Hochdruckreinigers einen Dampfstrahler.


----------



## samorai (20. Mai 2019)

Loetwasser, Salzsäure. Für harte Steine besser wie kaerchern.
Der Kaerchern macht oft die Oberfläche noch rauer, die Saeure wäscht nur den Dreck heraus.
Für weiche Steine wie Sandstein eventuell verdünnen.
Schutzbrille und Gummihandschuhe nicht vergessen.
Am Teich nicht machen nur wenn du aufnimmst.
Mal ein Stein probieren.

Viele Möglichkeiten gibt es dann nicht mehr.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (20. Mai 2019)

Kannst auch etwas Kernseife oder Schmierseife in Wasser auflösen und verenden, wo es nicht in den Teich läuft. Die Pflanzen verkraften die Kernseifen-/Schmierseifen-Lösung.


----------



## jolantha (21. Mai 2019)

Frank schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind die Sandsteine sehr fleckig geworden und total verblasst. Ich habe vor alles wieder aufzunehmen und neu zu verlegen.


Sorry, Frank
so ganz geht mir diese Aussage nicht in den Kopf. Warum muß draußen alles so perfekt geputzt und gewienert sein ? Ein bißchen " Naturlook " kann doch auch
gut aussehen.


----------



## Frank (21. Mai 2019)

Hi,

ja, ich schätze min. 50% sind in dem Punkt deiner Meinung. Aber genau da fängt auch die Sache mit den verschiedenen Geschmäckern an, über die sich ja bekanntlich nicht diskutieren lässt.  
Einen "vernünftigen" Grund kann ich dir deswegen nicht nennen - nur ich mags "rein" einfach lieber leiden.


----------



## Digicat (21. Mai 2019)

Servus Frank

Willkommen zurück 

Schön Dich wieder zu lesen ...

Leider kann ich nix zu deinem Problem beitragen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (21. Mai 2019)

Hallo Frank,



Frank schrieb:


> nur ich mags "rein" einfach lieber leiden.


Na ja, dann ist Sandstein eigentlich die falsche Wahl.
Sandstein ist in gewissen Maße wasserdurchlässig (je nach Bindung), offenporig, verwittert, wird schwarz, ...

Das macht dann auch die Reinigung so schwer ...
Von direktem intensiven 'abkärchern' aus nächster Nähe wird abgeraten, ebenso ist der Einsatz von Säure nicht zu empfehlen.

Ich persönlich habe keine direkte Erfahrung mit Sandstein, hatte mich nur im Zusammenhang mit dem Wiederaufbau der Frauenkirche und der Feuchtigkeitsprobleme in den ersten Jahren nach dem Wiederaufbau etwas näher mit dem 'Problem' Sandstein beschäftigt/bzw. gelesen. (Hier eine Übersicht dazu, man findet auch detailliertere Links dazu).

Die beste Seite, welche ich im Moment für Deine Anfrage gefunden habe, ist diese Seite.
Diese ist zwar ein totales Werbe-/Verkaufsblättel einer Firma, aber zwischen den Links findet man die meisten Hinweise bezüglich der Reinigung gesammelt auf in einem Link. Bei den verlinkten Produkten ist auch immer auf ein techn. Merkblatt verlinkt, man sollte also Hinweise zu den verwendeten Inhaltsstoffen finden und gegebenenfalls auch andere diesbezügliche Produkte finden.


Vielleicht hilft Dir das etwas weiter ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Frank (21. Mai 2019)

Hi zusammen,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
Ich werde mal verschieden Sachen testen und schauen was davon am wirksamsten ist. U. a. bin ich auch noch auf Soda gestoßen, auch das werde ich mal probieren.
Vielversprechend, aber teuer, klingt auch der Vorschlag von Carsten, bzw. der Link. Wenn nichts so richtig funzt, werde ich vllt. mal ein Produkt testen.
Macht euch übrigens keine Sorgen um die Teichbewohner. Der Teichrand wird aufgenommen und die Steine dann an anderer Stelle gereinigt. 

Also nochmal vielen Dank für eure Tipps. Werde hier dann weiter berichten für was ich mich entschieden habe und wie es funzt.


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Mai 2019)

Hallo Frank,
es freut mich, mal wieder was von jemandem zu lesen, der schon lange vor mir im Forum unterwegs ist. Der Tipp mit einer sauern Behandlung von Ron ist sicher gut, wenn der Sandstein nicht zu kalkhaltig ist. Carsten hat mal wieder einen guten Beitrag dazu geschrieben.
Mit alkalischen Mitteln (Soda, Kernseife etc) oder gar mit Tensiden würde ich nicht 'rangehen, das ist eher im Gegenteil eine gute Basis für ein noch schnelleres Verdunkeln. Ich schreib', weil Dein Rand so gut erhalten aussieht - ob das so bleibt, wenn die Steine unter Streß geraten (Mörtel abklopfen, die Behandlung und Trocknung als solche) sei dahingestellt. Bislang scheint der Frost kaum Angriffspunkte gefunden zu haben.


----------



## Eugen (22. Mai 2019)

Hoi Frank, 
wir haben im letzten Jahr zusammen mit einem befreundeten "Sandsteinrestaurator" zig Quadratmeter Sandsteinmauer restauriert. Ein Teil davon waren Innenmauern von einem Kuh- bzw Schweinestall. Bei uns war es allerdings roter Sandstein,der etwas dichter wie gelber ist.
Die gröbsten Verschmutzungen wurden erstmal dampfgestrahlt. Dann ging es händisch mit Messingbürste (Keine Stahlbürste,das gibt häßliche Rostflecken!) und feuchtem Schwamm weiter. Unansehnliche Fläche wurden dann vorsichtig mit feinem Korn sandgestrahlt. Und nochmals mit Bürste und Schwamm beandelt.
Fazit: Die Mauern wurden ziemlich sauber, sehen aber nicht wie "neu" aus.
Aufgrund des porösen Steines gehen "tiefe" Flecken nicht weg,auch nicht,wenn man mit "chemischen" Substanzen drangeht.
Um die Steine wie neu aussehen zu lassen, so die Aussage des Fachmanns, muß man mechanisch arbeiten. Mit Gummihammer, Zahneisen und Flachmeisel  Zentimeter für Zentimeter abbosseln und/oder mit ner aufgeflanschten Flex vorsichtig abschleifen.
Nach stundenlangen Zuschauen (learning by seeing  ) und unter Aufsicht probieren, hatte ich es einigermaßen raus.
Mein Fazit: das ist richtige Sklavenarbeit, abreissen und neu bauen wäre einfacher und billiger gewesen.

Also entweder verlegst du mit frischen Steinen neu oder mußt nach händischem Säubern mit den immernoch fleckigen Steinen leben.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (22. Mai 2019)

Ich wäre für so eine Steinputzaktion im Gartenbereich ja schlicht zu faul


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2019)

Ich würde meine Defination für "Rein/Sauber" erweitern ... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (22. Mai 2019)

Also nicht nur sauber, sondern rein?


War alles schon da ...



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Frank (22. Mai 2019)

Hmmmm ... ich glaube ich muss da nochmal was überdenken ...


----------

